# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Cần đầu tư bao nhiêu để sở hữu máy cắt Fiber Laser CNC chất lượng

## toandacloc.cnc

Máy cắt *CNC Laser Fiber* được chia làm 2 phần chính: phần cơ và phần điện

Phần cơ bao gồm các bộ phận cơ khí được lắp ráp trên máy. Giá thành phụ thuộc vào kích cỡ và phạm vi cắt của mỗi dòng máy cắt Laser

Bộ phận quan trọng nhất không thể thiếu là công suất bộ nguồn. Giá thành cũng phụ thuộc vào loại nguồn nào mà bạn chọn. TDL có cung cấp bộ nguồn với công suất từ 500W - 6000W với phạm vi cắt lên đến 25mm



Với phương châm hoạt động luôn hướng đến khách hàng, Toàn Đắc Lộc luôn có dịch vụ hậu mãi sau bán hàng hoàn hảo với sự phục vụ chu đáo, tận tâm và luôn luôn lắng nghe ý kiến phản hồi từ khách hàng 24/7. Chúng tôi cam kết khi máy cắt Laser CNC xảy ra sự cố (Toàn Đắc Lộc cam đoan máy vận hành êm và rất ít sự cố), chúng tôi sẽ có mặt trong vòng 24h để tránh làm gián đoạn công việc sản xuất của khách hàng. Đây cũng chính là một lí do lí tưởng để bạn quyết định đầu tư một chiếc máy cắt Fiber Laser CNC Toàn Đắc Lộc sản xuất tại Việt Nam thay vì một chiếc máy Trung Quốc với chế độ hậu mãi chưa tốt, mất nhiều thời gian đi lại và sữa chữa gây gián đoạn công việc kinh doanh của bạn.

*Liên hệ Công ty TNHH Toàn Đắc Lộc*

Tất cả khách hàng đến với chúng tôi đều nhận được sự hỗ trợ nhiệt tình và chân thành nhất. Bên cạnh đó, khách hàng sau khi hợp tác với TDL đều có được nhiều điều may mắn và suôn sẻ trong công việc

Để được tư vấn Máy cắt Fiber Laser CNC và nhận báo giá cụ thể đúng nhu cầu sản xuất, tiết kiệm chi phí liên hệ ngay với TDL:

Địa chỉ: N3/1, Quốc Lộ 51, Khu phố 1, P. Long Bình Tân, TP. Biên Hòa, Đồng Nai
Điện thoại: 02513.831.104 – 02513.832.415
Di động: 0917.26.44.99
Hotline: 0903.354.737
Website: https://toandacloc.com/
Email: toandacloc@gmail.com - tdl.kd2@gmail.com

----------

